# GPS Map of Dubai



## vista

Bought a GPS recently and planning to move to Dubai from US. Not sure how do I get map of Dubai for the GPS. Any help appreciated. Can I buy it in USA if yes the how. Any particular brand GPS do I use. Was tring Magellan and they do not have Dubai map chip on their website. Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you are tech savy, you can find them online... and download them. Otherwise, they cost a pretty penny.


----------



## vista

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are tech savy, you can find them online... and download them. Otherwise, they cost a pretty penny.


Do you know any specific site. I have been doing the search and could not find any.


----------



## Use Caution

*GPS Maps*



vista said:


> Do you know any specific site. I have been doing the search and could not find any.


Mapping software depends on brand of GPS - I was using Route 66 maps of Dubai on my cell a few years ago, however have found that the maps were constantly out of date.

Google, Open Street Map - it is an open source (read: free) map and has most of the world covered and because it is updated regularly by users it is, for the most part current - example I worked in Baghdad for a number of years recently and was provided maps by the military and the organisation I worked with, they were 6 to 7 years out of date - went onto Open Street Map and found Baghdad maps that were 6 months old... downloaded to a range of GPS units (garmin and magellan) - they worked flawlessly.

Its a bit painful to set the maps up - very tech minded for example : convert such and such file to this type of file, download to blah blah folder - insert flux capacitor and then upload to GPS unit. Although technical in nature, they have a good deal of information on the site on how to do it all...

Hope that helps...


----------



## Use Caution

Ooooppppps... just had a look at the Open Street Map for Dubai, and although current'ish, a number of the streets do not have tags attached, so you would be limited when searching etc. by street name - number....

If you want I can apply my reasonably ninja'ish GPS skills to finding a relevant map for you, if you let me know the brand (and model if known) of your GPS unit...


----------



## ccr

IMHO, Garmin has the best updated maps for UAE based on personal experience.

The map is named "North Africa / GCC City Navigator".

The map is available directly from Garmin for download directly to your GPS (connect via USB to your computer). This would be locked to your GPS so if you sell the GPS, you can't use the map again on another Garmin GPS.

Alternatively, you could buy the same map from Garmin dealer already loaded on a memory card (i.e. micro-SIM, etc depending on the GPS model) that you could insert into any Garmin GPS to use. If you sell the GPS, move the memory card to the new GPS.

Last option, buy an "unlocked" version from someone in Dubai (i.e. ~180 AED including micro-SIM). Or Google for a site to download and stitch together your own version of this "unlocked" map to save money.

Garmin updated the Dubai map 3 times in last 12 months so it is fairly accurate, except for any on-going construction obviously.


----------



## dubai_warrior

u got get garmin which is fairly expensive .. i believe around 400-500 dhs...

just for testing, i picked up a chinese branded GPS available in the local market (Naif Road, Deira) and it works great.. the maps are around 6 months old and i just paid 200 dhs for it... it's called "Mokee".. lol ......... and I have no idea how i can update the map on this one though after 1-2 years... but for now it serves the purpose and also shows radar locations (which of great help in roads that u are not familiar with) ...

simply put.. if u are willing to spend that extra dough... go for Garmin .. or else just pick up a chinese one and it should be fine... hope this helps..........

if you already have a GPS, check on their website if you can buy the map for the UAE or the Middle East (if you expect to travel outside the country) ...

hope this helps......... cheers..


----------



## dubai_warrior

u can get garmin which is fairly expensive .. i believe around 400-500 dhs...

just for testing, i picked up a chinese branded GPS available in the local market (Naif Road, Deira) and it works great.. the maps are around 6 months old and i just paid 200 dhs for it... it's called "Mokee".. lol ......... and I have no idea how i can update the map on this one though after 1-2 years... but for now it serves the purpose and also shows radar locations (which of great help in roads that u are not familiar with) ...

simply put.. if u are willing to spend that extra dough... go for Garmin .. or else just pick up a chinese one and it should be fine... hope this helps..........

if you already have a GPS, check on their website if you can buy the map for the UAE or the Middle East (if you expect to travel outside the country) ...

hope this helps......... cheers..


----------



## ccr

dubai_warrior said:


> u got get garmin which is fairly expensive .. i believe around 400-500 dhs...


Garmin has different models for different prices. You could get a Garmin with GCC map already installed from 300 to 1500 AED depending what additional features you want (i.e. Bluetooth speaker phone, Voice Command, etc).

Similar for most electronics, it is cheaper to buy outside of UAE (i.e. US). For example, I bought the Nuvi 3790 with lifetime (US) map update for 1100 AED and just pop in my GCC memory card for Dubai map.

I learned years ago to buy the best I can afford to save money in the long run. Discount prices for something that doesn't last isn't saving...


----------



## dubai_warrior

ccr said:


> Garmin has different models for different prices. You could get a Garmin with GCC map already installed from 300 to 1500 AED depending what additional features you want (i.e. Bluetooth speaker phone, Voice Command, etc).
> 
> Similar for most electronics, it is cheaper to buy outside of UAE (i.e. US). For example, I bought the Nuvi 3790 with lifetime (US) map update for 1100 AED and just pop in my GCC memory card for Dubai map.
> 
> I learned years ago to buy the best I can afford to save money in the long run. Discount prices for something that doesn't last isn't saving...




yup... i agree with u there ... it is much better to buy the best product that your budget allows .... like i said... i needed a gps device for testing purposes and we were looking for a specific feature which our current Garmin device did not have... can't get into detail about that... 

but honestly .. the one i bought seems to have a lot of great features (bluetooth speaker phone, radar mapped, almost all building and streets mapped, music player, video players, speed notifications etc ... lots more that i haven't yet checked or used) ......... and the only hiccup i can see so far is.. on how i am going to update the maps... lol ... but this device should be golden for the next 2-3 years ....... anyways, planning to take this device apart and find out what the inside built is ........

i would not be surprised if these chinese product will be using the hardware and software from popular GPS manufacturers and only changing the body........... 

for serious GPS users... just pick up Garmin ......... cheers


----------



## Red_Nosed

We bought our Garmin from Amazon and bought the GCC map online as well as ccr mentioned. 'Twas very convenient.


----------



## Kawasutra

vista said:


> Bought a GPS recently . Any particular brand GPS do I use. Was tring Magellan and they do not have Dubai map chip on their website. Thanks


I really don´t get your point...


----------

